# Phases lunaires - du simple au compliquee



## Bvlgari1 (Jan 28, 2021)

Bon matin a tous. Je suis interessee au fonctionnement des phases lunaires montres du simple au compliquee. Je suis pas tres forte en Francais alors je vous remercie pour me corriger.


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Bonjour,
Il s'agît souvent d'un disque qui tourne avec un cycle de 29 jours.
On règle la phase de lune en appuyant sur un bouton poussoir incrusté dans le boîtier.

Voilà une vidéo pour le fonctionnement:


----------



## Bvlgari1 (Jan 28, 2021)

J'ai lu il y a des indicateurs simples et precis. encore il y a ce dui donne un ecart pour 122 ans selon la declaration du fabricant. Est-ce vrai?


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Selon le niveau de précision de la complication, oui, c'est possible mais c'est alors juste théorique.


----------

